# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Help!!!!

## Maddymoo

I've just found kermit my acf on her back. I thought she had died but when the net touched her her arms moved. I turned her over, but her bottom half seems to be paralysed. When she tries to swim her top half comes up off the floor but it's as though her bottom half is dislocated, no movement whatsoever. I don't know what to do, if she can't swim she will die, and she can't move to get her food. I don't understand how it has happened, what shall I do??

----------


## Jen

For now, put her in VERY shallow water, barely enough to cover her so she can breathe.   Post pictures and a description of your tank  -  ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, temperature, gallon size, filtration, last time cleaned etc etc.

----------


## SwimminSteve

Oh no! Poor Kermit. This sounds a bit like a froggy stroke, maybe due to water conditions. Jenste is right, put her in some real shallow water and change it often if she goes poo. Don't worry about feeding her for now.

----------


## Maddymoo

Well, as I've posted before Ive been having terrible problems with ammonia levels, I struggle to get it below 0.25mg/l and when I do it is back up the next day. I've been doing every other day pwc (sometimes as much as 75%) but still I struggle. Nitrites are at <0.3mg/l. He was last cleaned on thursday and is due again today. I keep her temp at 77F. I have moved her to a bucket until I can sort a tank out and have put her on top of my fish tank to try and keep her warm. I've never seen anything like this, my heart is breaking for her :'(

----------


## Maddymoo

I now have her in a little tank with very shallow water. Her skin is shedding but obviously she can't remove it. Should I help her with that? Other than that there is absolutely no change in her condition :-( I just don't know what to do?

----------


## Jen

Give her time, quiet and lots of clean water.  The skin will fall off eventually on its own and it will be less stressing to just let it fall than to try and pull it off her.

----------


## Maddymoo

Ok, thank you Jenna, I really do appreciate your help. Do you think she will be able to move again? It's awful seeing her just sat there :-(

----------

